# PlayStation Classic Mini in uscita a Natale, costi e info



## Willy Wonka (19 Settembre 2018)

Come comunicato dalla Sony, è in arrivo a Natale la PlayStation Classic Mini, una riedizione della PlayStation 1, con dimensioni inferiori del 45%. 
Costerà 99 euro, e nella confezione ci saranno 2 controller, 1 cavo HDMI e il cavo alimentazione. 
All'interno della PlayStation Mini saranno inclusi 20 diversi giochi, tra i quali i famosissimi Final Fantasy VII e Tekken 3. 
La novità riguarda soprattutto le Memory card. Non ci saranno più Memory card fisiche ma sarà presente una memoria virtuale all'interno della console per salvare i progressi dei vari giochi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dalla Sony, è in arrivo a Natale la PlayStation Classic Mini, una riedizione della PlayStation 1, con dimensioni inferiori del 45%.
> Costerà 99 euro, e nella confezione ci saranno 2 controller, 1 cavo HDMI e il cavo alimentazione.
> All'interno della PlayStation Mini saranno inclusi 20 diversi giochi, tra i quali i famosissimi Final Fantasy VII e Tekken 3.
> La novità riguarda soprattutto le Memory card. Non ci saranno più Memory card fisiche ma sarà presente una memoria virtuale all'interno della console per salvare i progressi dei vari giochi.



Eh ma senza memory card non c'è gusto!


----------



## sunburn (19 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dalla Sony, è in arrivo a Natale la PlayStation Classic Mini, una riedizione della PlayStation 1, con dimensioni inferiori del 45%.
> Costerà 99 euro, e nella confezione ci saranno 2 controller, 1 cavo HDMI e il cavo alimentazione.
> All'interno della PlayStation Mini saranno inclusi 20 diversi giochi, tra i quali i famosissimi Final Fantasy VII e Tekken 3.
> La novità riguarda soprattutto le Memory card. Non ci saranno più Memory card fisiche ma sarà presente una memoria virtuale all'interno della console per salvare i progressi dei vari giochi.


Quanti ricordi.
Se c'è ISS PRO, Winning Eleven per gli amici, con la Nigeria di Babangida, la compro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dalla Sony, è in arrivo a Natale la PlayStation Classic Mini, una riedizione della PlayStation 1, con dimensioni inferiori del 45%.
> Costerà 99 euro, e nella confezione ci saranno 2 controller, 1 cavo HDMI e il cavo alimentazione.
> All'interno della PlayStation Mini saranno inclusi 20 diversi giochi, tra i quali i famosissimi Final Fantasy VII e Tekken 3.
> La novità riguarda soprattutto le Memory card. Non ci saranno più Memory card fisiche ma sarà presente una memoria virtuale all'interno della console per salvare i progressi dei vari giochi.



impazzisco


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Settembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quanti ricordi.
> Se c'è ISS PRO, Winning Eleven per gli amici, con la Nigeria di Babangida, la compro.



Dovrebbero mettere Residente evil 1 e 2; Metal gear solid, Worms armageddon e Abe's oddysee


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Settembre 2018)

Con 20 euro compri l'originale...


----------



## bmb (19 Settembre 2018)




----------



## juventino (19 Settembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Con 20 euro compri l'originale...



Non i giochi però, che ormai viaggiano tra i 30 e i 50 euro di solito (coi più rari che sfiorano anche i 100). 
Valuterò l’acquisto soltanto quando sarà nota la lista completa.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Settembre 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non i giochi però, che ormai viaggiano tra i 30 e i 50 euro di solito (coi più rari che sfiorano anche i 100).
> Valuterò l’acquisto soltanto quando sarà nota la lista completa.



Se uno non ha il feticcio del fisico basta scaricarsi l'emulatore playstation che ormai gira pure nelle lavatrici e giocarsi tutti i giochi senza problemi


----------



## juventino (19 Settembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se uno non ha il feticcio del fisico basta scaricarsi l'emulatore playstation che ormai gira pure nelle lavatrici e giocarsi tutti i giochi senza problemi



Beh questo è ovvio, solo che pensavo che qui avessimo tutti il feticcio del fisico


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Settembre 2018)

Io ho conservato ancora tutti i giochi su disco, ma la mia vecchia console arranca.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Settembre 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Beh questo è ovvio, solo che pensavo che qui avessimo tutti il feticcio del fisico



A 100€ il feticcio me lo faccio passare 

Il prezzo giusto era sui 50 con un solo controller

Costa più di una ps3 e quasi quanto un'xbox one in offerta


----------



## hakaishin (19 Settembre 2018)

Una cosa che vorrei tantissimo. Sono legatissimo alla prima play..
Però 100 euro sono tantino e ci vogliono giochi seri per giustificare tale scelta


----------



## alcyppa (19 Settembre 2018)

Non avrebbe alcun senso che io la prendessi ma so già che con tutta probabilità cederò miseramente.

Certo che potevano fare le repliche dei DualShock e non degli originali senza analogici eh...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Settembre 2018)

La mia si suicidò dopo ore e ore di lavoro, sono ancora a lutto

La vorrei prendere, ma dipende dal comparto giochi, già che c'è FF VII è ottimo, ma vorrei anche VIII

Se addirittura è possibile caricare delle ISO (originali eh  ), la prendo al 100%


----------



## fabri47 (19 Settembre 2018)

Piuttosto mi (ri)compro l'originale, anche se la mia vecchia ps1 è ancora in buono stato. Sono contrario a ste miniature, una vera offesa alle originali. Con tutto il rispetto eh...


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dalla Sony, è in arrivo a Natale la PlayStation Classic Mini, una riedizione della PlayStation 1, con dimensioni inferiori del 45%.
> Costerà 99 euro, e nella confezione ci saranno 2 controller, 1 cavo HDMI e il cavo alimentazione.
> All'interno della PlayStation Mini saranno inclusi 20 diversi giochi, tra i quali i famosissimi Final Fantasy VII e Tekken 3.
> La novità riguarda soprattutto le Memory card. Non ci saranno più Memory card fisiche ma sarà presente una memoria virtuale all'interno della console per salvare i progressi dei vari giochi.



Dipenderà tutto dai giochi


----------



## Miro (19 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dalla Sony, è in arrivo a Natale la PlayStation Classic Mini, una riedizione della PlayStation 1, con dimensioni inferiori del 45%.
> Costerà 99 euro, e nella confezione ci saranno 2 controller, 1 cavo HDMI e il cavo alimentazione.
> All'interno della PlayStation Mini saranno inclusi 20 diversi giochi, tra i quali i famosissimi Final Fantasy VII e Tekken 3.
> La novità riguarda soprattutto le Memory card. Non ci saranno più Memory card fisiche ma sarà presente una memoria virtuale all'interno della console per salvare i progressi dei vari giochi.



Considerando l'enorme mole di giochi imperdibili per PSX, solo 20 titoli sono pochi.

Detto questo, mi tengo la mia ormai 23enne PSX che ancora oggi non dà segni di cedimento.


----------



## Giangy (19 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dalla Sony, è in arrivo a Natale la PlayStation Classic Mini, una riedizione della PlayStation 1, con dimensioni inferiori del 45%.
> Costerà 99 euro, e nella confezione ci saranno 2 controller, 1 cavo HDMI e il cavo alimentazione.
> All'interno della PlayStation Mini saranno inclusi 20 diversi giochi, tra i quali i famosissimi Final Fantasy VII e Tekken 3.
> La novità riguarda soprattutto le Memory card. Non ci saranno più Memory card fisiche ma sarà presente una memoria virtuale all'interno della console per salvare i progressi dei vari giochi.



È stata la mia prima console vera e propria, ricordo che avevo alcuni giochi come Fifa 98, Ridge Racer, Gran Turismo 1, Gran Turismo 2, Colin Mecre, e altri che non ricordo più... era davvero bella come console, e anche i giochi non erano da meno. Di sicuro ho tanti bellissimi ricordi di questa console.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Settembre 2018)

Miro ha scritto:


> Considerando l'enorme mole di giochi imperdibili per PSX, solo 20 titoli sono pochi.
> 
> *Detto questo, mi tengo la mia ormai 23enne PSX che ancora oggi non dà segni di cedimento.*




Cioè ma vuoi mettere? Esteticamente sarà comunque una roba "finta", senz'anima, paragonabile ai giochetti finti che vendono i vu cumprà sulla spiaggia.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Settembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Cioè ma vuoi mettere? Esteticamente sarà comunque una roba "finta", senz'anima, paragonabile ai giochetti finti che vendono i vu cumprà sulla spiaggia.



Sì certo, ma sempre meglio dell'emulatore...


----------



## Miro (19 Settembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Cioè ma vuoi mettere? Esteticamente sarà comunque una roba "finta", senz'anima, paragonabile ai giochetti finti che vendono i vu cumprà sulla spiaggia.



Sì, sarà una cosa in stile NES mini lanciato da Nintendo un anno fa. Una "operazione nostalgia" per spillare soldi facili ai fan insomma.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Dicembre 2018)

Una truffa legalizzata. Tutti i giochi in inglese, pure MGS che era uscito in italiano all'epoca, eccetto quelli dove si seleziona la lingua. Tra l'altro, molti utenti su youtube hanno fatto vedere che l'hanno già modificata (non hanno nemmeno messo delle sicurezze decenti, pare sia facilissimo farlo basta mettere una scheda sd o USB con i giochi dentro) mettendoci i giochi che vogliono loro. E poi mancano titoli che hanno fatto la storia tipo Crash, Tomb Raider o Spyro. Meno male che non vengo per nulla attratto da queste miniature ridicole e succhia soldi.

Poi si lamentano che la gente si dia alla pirateria e scarichi gli emulatori e le roms...


----------



## fabri47 (20 Dicembre 2018)

Che operazione fallimentare! Già diffuse ed applicate un sacco di modifiche tipo questa:


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Dicembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che operazione fallimentare! Già diffuse ed applicate un sacco di modifiche tipo questa:



Purtroppo è l'unico modo per renderla utile. Una console senza senso viste tutte le limitazioni con cui l'hanno messa in commercio.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Dicembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è l'unico modo per renderla utile. Una console senza senso viste tutte le limitazioni con cui l'hanno messa in commercio.


Ma io infatti sto nettamente dalla parte dei pirati. L'unico pregio di questo aggeggio è proprio il fatto che la Sony non gli abbia messo una sicurezza decente per evitare delle manomissioni. Però ne vale la pena spendere 100 euro circa, quando se hai un computer puoi in 5 minuti scaricare emulatore e rom?


----------



## juventino (20 Dicembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che operazione fallimentare! Già diffuse ed applicate un sacco di modifiche tipo questa:



Considerato che la prima Playstation beneficiò del fatto che era facilissima da piratare direi che l'operazione revival sia riuscita alla grande


----------



## fabri47 (20 Dicembre 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Considerato che la prima Playstation beneficiò del fatto che era facilissima da piratare direi che l'operazione revival sia riuscita alla grande




Però, mi riquoto citando l'alternativa più economica.



> Ne vale la pena spendere 100 euro circa, quando *se hai un computer puoi in 5 minuti scaricare emulatore e rom*?



E gratis!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (21 Dicembre 2018)

I colleghi di caserma mi diedero il nome in codice Snake.

Quante notti a giocare a metal Gear solid chiuso nella stanzetta.

Il gioco top dei top rimane cmq final fantasy 8.


----------

